# The Power of INFP'S



## love.script (Nov 23, 2014)

TeeTaan said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I don't really feel too connected to other INFP's... Not critisizing, if your dream is to build such a community do it, as long as you will respect those who do not want to be associated with that community everything will be fine (not referring to myself). I think everything that respects and tolerates is to be tolerated and respected. Huah!


TeeTaan, sweetie. I am in alignment with what you spoke last.

When thinking about feeling disconnect with other INFP, remember not to focus on content but feeling. INFP are humans strongest in feeling. If you cannot find that the other INFP have the same feelings of fair treatment, openness, transparency, respect, appreciation, and high tolerance and acceptance -- with an overall warm sense and alignment with positive feeling -- then there may be something wrong with the picture.

But if you are feeling a lack of connectivity based only on material interests or how much more extreme a person will be, then it does not mean you are less connected to INFP. Our connection is on human fundamentals of treatment and sensation. Sensitivity and care. 

Speak to them, feel them. Are they feeling the same ideals as you with regards to human treatment? That is your connection.  That is the INFP psychology.

*"Love all, trust a few, and do wrong to none,"* ~ William Shakespeare, an INFP.

^ This is the first quote I ever cared to remember in my life. I felt strong alignment with it. I trust all other INFP may also. Speak this to your INFP friends. If they feel strongly about it also, then you two have a bond felt considerable already. This is meaningful.



I hope this helps you.  x xx


----------



## love.script (Nov 23, 2014)

Something else to consider, TeeTaan and any other person weary about their psychology seeming unfamiliar compared to others who have their same psychology type.

Humans experience huge amounts of psychological development and pressures during adolescence and will continue growing largely into their twenties.

This is why it is important you observe only the fundamentals when relating yourself to another of the same psychology type. 

Someone may be exhausted, particularly moody, hurting, depressed, distracted, lost, confused, or any number of things. This can affect their production of communication on the forum. And, like all humans, their material interests are expected to sway and change as they grow. How meaningful some things are felt to be will always have sway room from one instance of the psychology type to another.

It's kind of like when logically reasoning with politicians. There are like... radicalists and extremists. People who are so overboard and blown up and obsessed with their ideas. They feel themselves to be completely right, but their actions can be so very explosive. Ways the rest of the politicians of the same thoughts and feelings may not be.

I think it is also important to remember there are other conditions which may affect psychology outside of growth and maturation. There may be diseases of the brain or maybe just the fact someone could be presently taking medications. INFP and medications like an anti-psychotic will create a larger detachment in the INFP. They will be more apt to live within themselves and distance from the reality that is.

I hope this helps you, TeeTaan.


----------



## TeeTaan (Nov 23, 2014)

It does, script, it does like hell. Or heaven, may fit better. Well, I'm not religious anyway, but back to the main topic. Like, you know, the things you just said. It.. ya, well, yeah, you are awesome. Like, really, I gotcha. It's just.. me sometimes I guess.. I.. aargh, I have difficulties writing right now. But I could totally feel it. Feel the warmth and love in the things you've written. I am sure I didn't imagine, but yeah. Life has mistakenly teached me how to think. I mean, it's useful here and there. But the feeling part just got pushed in the corner basically. Hooo, reading it again I feel connected on that feel-level. Hahaa, this is amazing. Like, maybe I'm just imagining. Shit, I need to go to bed. But you're so awesome. Arghh, my head is messed up again. I'm so next to the topic. I think, maybe. Just, thanks, love.script! Somehow!


----------



## visionaryspirit (Nov 24, 2014)

INFPs strike me as being the most compassionate and warm of the personality types. We need more of them in our society.


----------



## TeeTaan (Nov 23, 2014)

I need to get myself and my mind in order, that was unconsciously the reason why I joined ths forum. Or café. Because I was unsatisfied and didn't know why.


----------



## love.script (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Wunderkind (Oct 26, 2014)

> INFPs strike me as being the most compassionate and warm of the personality types. We need more of them in our society.


 I completely agree. Are there cultures that are more INFP-like?


----------



## Wunderkind (Oct 26, 2014)

@imfp.Fury If you don't want to change you username - how about redefining your dominant cognitive function? Let's not call it iNtuition. Let's call it iMmersion: the perception of being physically present in a non-physical world. That would make you the first immersive feeler in the world.


----------



## Wunderkind (Oct 26, 2014)

Sorry, double post. Don't worry - no space shall be wasted. Meet Random the cat:

.../\_/\
=(..°.° )=
--O--O---


----------



## DustOfShard (Nov 10, 2012)

imfp.Fury said:


> We are powerful! Why? Our Dreams soar the highest, our compassion runs the deepest, our imagination steps the farthest outside of the current paradigms. So what! Look around, look at the news, look at the other side of the tracks. They need our vision! They need our compassion! They need new paradigms in which to think! These are our strengths. This is where you can find us every day. I say it's time to express what we are good at. It's time to be the visionaries we are. I'm I alone? Do you understand me?


Agreed. roud:


----------



## INFP.FURY (Nov 22, 2014)

Wow, you all are so awesome! Reading your posts hits me right in the heart. You all express both my doubts and my and ideas even better than I can. Thank you so much for posting, it helps me put all these different emotions in some sort of context. It's so good to know that there truely are others dealing with the same thoughts as I am. That gives me so much hope.


----------



## INFP.FURY (Nov 22, 2014)

Wunderkind said:


> @imfp.Fury If you don't want to change you username - how about redefining your dominant cognitive function? Let's not call it iNtuition. Let's call it iMmersion: the perception of being physically present in a non-physical world. That would make you the first immersive feeler in the world.


That would be so cool. Now how much meditation do I have to do to do that?


----------



## Wunderkind (Oct 26, 2014)

Oh no! The answer lies beyond my INTP-competence ... I cannot even meditate.  But posting on PerC is a good start.


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

The variable evil that burrows through an entire miss-conceptualized era where variable religion is variable truth yet when you put the puzzle together makes no sense but people seem to still run towards it like there dream goal absolutely baffles.

What desires internally craves does not relate to any accuracy which despairs.

I am a lost recluse yet probably the smartest person I've ever known able to go beyond our anatomical limitations when given the chance by diversity or attempt so hard to influence one our self's.

INFP's are the evolutionists above that diversity it self.


Yet variably accurately no one understands us.
We can't communicate back through simple process.
You quite possibly have to be an INFP.


----------



## INFP.FURY (Nov 22, 2014)

xXxRosexXx said:


> The variable evil that burrows through an entire miss-conceptualized era where variable religion is variable truth yet when you put the puzzle together makes no sense but people seem to still run towards it like there dream goal absolutely baffles.
> 
> What desires internally craves does not relate to any accuracy which despairs.
> 
> ...


Well, maybe we don't need them to understand us. We understand us. We understand emotions, that's why the artist amongst us are so good. I know I feel as though I can see, feel, and generally understand the emotions of society. Even if I find it's short sided, reactionary, biased, etc. I believe that there's ways around the issues and tendencies we have. If so "we" can use our understanding of emotions to shift the world. Lol, what a dream (-_•)


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

imfp.Fury said:


> Well, maybe we don't need them to understand us. We understand us. We understand emotions, that's why the artist amongst us are so good. I know I feel as though I can see, feel, and generally understand the emotions of society. Even if I find it's short sided, reactionary, biased, etc. I believe that there's ways around the issues and tendencies we have. If so "we" can use our understanding of emotions to shift the world. Lol, what a dream (-_•)


You make me wanna get with a very sexual INFP boyfriend ha ha x)


----------



## INFP.FURY (Nov 22, 2014)

Everyday I can remotely focus I'm working to put together pieces of the puzzle in a way "we" can understand. And when I finally get done, and if it makes any sense, something can be done to change this out of balance world. Sometimes, when I think about this vision I start to doubt myself. I start to question if I am as delusional as some have called me. Well, I don't care! I will express my passion and vision and if they want to throw me in the looney bin then so be it.


----------



## x_Rosa_x (Nov 4, 2014)

imfp.Fury said:


> Everyday I can remotely focus I'm working to put together pieces of the puzzle in a way "we" can understand. And when I finally get done, and if it makes any sense, something can be done to change this out of balance world. Sometimes, when I think about this vision I start to doubt myself. I start to question if I am as delusional as some have called me. Well, I don't care! I will express my passion and vision and if they want to throw me in the looney bin then so be it.


But your not a looney : > , your an unique INFP .

You should spend time to focus towards your passions and dreams definitly.


----------

